# WebVisu auf Wago Controller 750-880



## Thomas Linke (23 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Wir müssen für einen Kunde eine WebVisu realisieren. Da hab ich jetzt folgendes Problem.

Eine Seite darf nur von unseren Servicemitarbeitern geöffnet werden. Dies erreiche ich durch die Vorgabe eines Userlevels.

Jetzt möchte ich, dass beim Verlassen der Seite der Userlevel automatisch geändert wird. Geht so etwas? Und wenn ja, wie?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Thomas


----------



## @lex (23 April 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

es kommt darauf an, was du mit "verlassen" meinst.

Fall 1: Der Benutzer verlässt die WebVisu indem er z.B. das Browser Fenster schließt. Hier kannst du über eine programmierte Auto Logout Funktion zeitabhängig den Benutzerlevel zurücksetzen. Hierfür nutzt du die implizite Variable CurrentUserLevel (CoDeSys Hilfe "Implizite Variablen in der Visualisierung"), und setzt diese z.B. so zurück: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 20542


Fall 2: Der Benutzer verlässt die WebVisu Seite über eine Art Logout-Button. Hier kannst du das interne Programm "INTERN ASSIGN CurrentUserLevel:=(0)" über einen Button ausführen. 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Linke (23 April 2013)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Der zweite Fall ist zutreffend.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Thomas Linke (24 April 2013)

Hallo 

Ich bin es noch einmal. Ich habe Probleme den Link zu öffnen. Kannst Du ihn noch mal einfügen.

Danke

Thomas


----------

